# How do you show your tiels they've been naughty?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I give Beaker the waggly-finger. He knows when I do that to stop. Unfortunately, he's rebellious and goes back to do it again about 5 seconds later. What do you all do?


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I draw out his name "Griiiiiige". He knows he's "in trouble" because he'll pop his head up and look at me like, "What? I'm allowed."


----------



## SarahBri (Dec 1, 2011)

My partner started blowing on Cheeky when she's naughty, which I find odd, but it works


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

SarahBri said:


> My partner started blowing on Cheeky when she's naughty, which I find odd, but it works


i do that sometimes too. i think it's stops their breath for a split second and they just stop and think. i don't know - i'm happy with it since it works alright


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I just say "bad bird!" And ignore them for a few seconds. My boys are attention hogs so to them not looking at them is like the death penalty they hate it and will make kissy sounds and try climbing up me until i forgive them xD


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually start my sentence with 'Aaaaah!' or 'Aaaaacht!' followed by 'Don't you ________!' . Then I scoop them away from the area. Sadly I have to do it five or six times before I have to redirect their attention elsewhere. Like away from my computer power cords. Yeeep!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Usually a good "No!" will make Smokey stop what he's doing and stare at me, but Echo is like a naughty little kid and is into everything lol. Smokey knows not to chew wires and stuff but i'm still trying to teach naughty little Echo


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

B's worst habit is chewing wires <_< or my homework ... or anything really. I swear he singles out what he shouldn't chew and does just that


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> B's worst habit is chewing wires <_< or my homework ... or anything really. I swear he singles out what he shouldn't chew and does just that


totally. i swear they figure out what is the worst to chew, and that is the target.


----------

